

Ask HN: How do you do your company's taxes? - thinkcomp

As someone who has been working on tax software for about five years, I'm curious as to how most startups handle getting to March 15th. Do most entrepreneurs even know what taxes they're supposed to be paying, or is that something for a CPA/payroll company to handle?<p>I'm mostly interested in U.S.-based businesses, but it wouldn't hurt to how things work in other parts of the world as well.
======
sachinag
Nthing using an accountant for the company. I do my personal taxes myself,
however. If I make a mistake for myself, it only affects me. If I mess up my
company's taxes, I affect my company's investors, employees, partners, and a
whole lot more people.

------
vaksel
Use an accountant, doing it yourself is not worth it, since the accountant
will pay for himself by catching a lot of deductions that you missed

